# First chubbers.



## pernox (Nov 29, 2009)

Today is the day I roll out my first two fat boys. 

Both ground beef (85/15) seasoned with a shot of Cayenne, and equal parts Adobo, ground cumin, and ground black pepper. One is getting garden-grown onions, fresh cooked bacon bits, and super sharp cheddar. The other gets bacon, cheddar, and ketchup. I mixed the ground round (about 2.5lbs together) with two eggs and two leftover snowflake rolls to get a good working consistency. 

I took it easy on the bacon wrapping, rather than going for a "full weave" in deference to the wife. Having done a few pork loins, we've found that she's not a fan of too heavy a wrap. I'll be throwing these in the oven to broil and crisp that bacon up after they come off the smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Without further delay, the "supplies" pics... I'll get a couple more of the uncooked fatties before laying them down, then some finished shots if I can get 'em before I start eating.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the list of ingredients.
Should be mighty tasty, good luck!


----------



## thadoc (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be tasty! Can't wait for the final pics of goodness, well done.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 29, 2009)

HAHA I love the BBC beer you have there! Where in Western Mass are you? I live in Springfield.

Nice looking start you have there!


----------



## meateater (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats on the twins! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Get a qview up when ya can.


----------



## pernox (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in the Pitts! 

Here are some progress pics. They're in the oven now, getting crispy!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## pernox (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy wow.. The taste on these things was FANTASTIC! They went over very well with the family, and will definitely be done again. 

Things I learned, and what I'd like to try next time... 

1) I need to get a real smoker built. Too hard to regulate the grill... It was about 40* out, and I managed to keep the temp ~300* most of the time, but at the flame height that required my wood kept catching fire. Not enough smoke penetration. 
2) Next time; more cheese.
3) These could get addictive, real fast. 
4) I used straight hickory wood - next time, I'll throw some maple in as well. The maple I have (from a tree felled on my property very recently) makes a TON of smoke, and seems to help "carry in" the other flavored wood I'm using. 

Here's the Qview!! Man, these things were GREAT!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 29, 2009)

And the fattie addiction claims another one...

Looks great pernox, really nice job.
Two amazing good things are slicing a leftover (if you have an) fattie, toss into a pan and brown both sides then onto a biscuit with some eggs and what a great breakfast sandwich.
Also amazing in sausage gravy or on biscuits with country gravy over top...
Mmmmm......  Now you've got me wanting one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes he said it all the old saying takes another one "One smoked is one Hooked" You have done a great job on your first couple of fatties and really have learned a good lesson too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have to awarded for your first fattie attempt and pulling it off. Now we just have to work on the wife and the bacon weave. JK.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 29, 2009)

Those Look Great...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nicely done! Can't wait to see more of your productions!


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 30, 2009)

Did the ground beef remain moist enough for your liking? 

I know the bacon helps, but the ground beef one I did had a very smokey dry flavor...I think it was 80/20

Maybe I should find a 70/30?


----------



## pernox (Nov 30, 2009)

The beef did stay moist enough for me, but that might have had to do not only with the bacon wrap, but also the stuffings. I had one with ketchup inside, the other with fresh onions inside, and both had a healthy dose of cheese. I also made sure to pull them @ 154*F before putting them under the broiler to crisp and finish making temp. The amount of drippings had me a little worried, but after pulling them from under the broil and letting them rest for fifteen minutes while the potatoes were mashed, I had some nice, juicy slices to put on the rolls. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks for the kind words, fellas! Look forward to sharing more smoky goodness in the near future.


----------

